# good cheap starter dcc system



## joed2323

I plan on running no more then 4 locos probably more like 2, but want the option to run more then 2 if need be.

I understand i probably will be paying close to 200, im hoping for what i need to control.

They have so many options for dcc, it makes it tough to pick which dcc unit to go with.

I realized i want sound on my locos and all the sound effects to make my layout come alive.

Im looking to buy like a starter set that has everything i will need to get me running trains, i dont want to buy a dcc unit then have to get this and that to make it all run.

What would you guys suggest to get my feet wet and have a enjoyable experience, cost isnt everything to me as long as i can buy everything i would need in one package.

Thank you again, im sure this topic may have been covered before but i tried the search button and really didnt get a good answer.

Again i dont have a basement empire probably along the lines of say 12x12 maybe a tad bigger layout planned.


----------



## manchesterjim

*My Humble Opinion*



joed2323 said:


> They have so many options for dcc, it makes it tough to pick which dcc unit to go with.
> 
> What would you guys suggest to get my feet wet and have a enjoyable experience, cost isnt everything to me as long as i can buy everything i would need in one package.


IMHO....the Digitrax Zepher for a starter. The control panel alone is very intuitive. I don't know anything about NCE so I can't give you an opinion there however......

whatever system you go with, you'll need to have decoders installed in your locomotives. (Prices range from $20 to $40) If you don't have much electronics experience, better to pay your local hobby shop to install them.


----------



## Xnats

If you are planning a 12x12 I would stay away from the starter sets. From what I recall you posting in treads, you are running n scale? A 12x12 is large, that is a lot of track in scale miles  I would look into a 5 amp system. Once you get your system and discover how easy it is to run a consist of engines you can easily be powering 6 to 8 engines. Two trains with 3/4 engines pulling :thumbsup: Then on a layout that size you'll want some of your turnouts powered through your system, this is when you start eating up your amperage. 
Just encase you are doing HO with sound. 4 engines would be maxing a starter set.


----------



## joed2323

Im doing ho scale. Sorry for not stating that.


----------



## joed2323

A 3 amp system should do me just fine in ho correct? I could always get a booster if i wanted to play like the big boys for 5 amp correct?

Im just looking at getting started and running as of now


----------



## manchesterjim

Xnats said:


> If you are planning a 12x12 I would stay away from the starter sets.


I was also looking at his upper price limit. Zephyr fits that for sure but I DO agree that one of the other systems would be better. The nice thing about Zephyr or the others is that they could later be used as boosters for a larger system. (Like I'm doing with my original Empire Builder).


----------



## joed2323

To be honest price isnt holding me back. If i gotta spend more then 200 to achieve a great system then so be it


----------



## manchesterjim

joed2323 said:


> To be honest price isnt holding me back. If i gotta spend more then 200 to achieve a great system then so be it


In that case you'll want to ask yourself how involved in programming and automation you want to get. In Digitrax you'll have 2 higher levels of choice there....the Empire builder and the Super Chief. The former is a 5amp system and the latter is 8amps.


----------



## joed2323

To be honest price isnt holding me back. If i gotta spend more then 200 to achieve a great system then so be it.

I just dont see how or why i should spend say 400 on a good dcc system that has the ability to do anything and everything if i wont even come close to running the max out of a system.

Id rather spend less and get a system a little smaller geared to my layout potential.


Do i have the wrong thought pattern here? I just want something i wont regret dwn the road, or say to myself,s**t i should have bought that other one.


----------



## joed2323

Also- do they make a system with 2 Throttles so 2 ppl can play ? would i have to buy extra throttle?


----------



## Massey

manchesterjim said:


> In Digitrax you'll have 2 higher levels of choice there....the Empire builder and the Super Chief. The former is a 5amp system and the latter is 8amps.


I have to make a correction to this statement.

The Super Empire Builder is a 5 amp set that uses the DB150 as a command station. The DB150 is mainly a booster but can be used as a limited Command station. The Zephyrs command station is better as it is a full command station.

The Super Chief can be purchased as a 5 amp set (DCS100) or an 8 amp set (DCS200). The difference is the command staion's output but both sets are full command stations and have all the features you will ever need. The Super Chief also comes with a few options that are mainly different throttles. Here is the break down.

Super Chief basic Set. 5 amp, DT402 Teathered throttle
Super Chief Radio Set 5 amp, DT402R simplex radio throttle.
Super Chief Extra Set 5 amp, DT402D Duplex radio throttle.

And the same is tru with the 8 amp sets.
And also the Super Empire Builder only the command station is just an advanced booster not a full command station.


The difference in price is about $150 -$175 per upgrade but you get well over $200 in extras if you were to buy the throttle and interface later. If you want duplex radio later but not now dont waste the money later just buy it now and have it now. 

The Zephyr can use the radio throttles in both simplex and duplex but you dont get radio throttles with the Zephyr set. The Zephyr comes in 2 flavors which cost about the same from E-bay. The standard Zephyr has the DCS50 command station and has limited functions, and 2.5 amps of power. The Zephyr Extra has 3 amps of power and has full function features using the DCS51 command station. The DCS 50 cannot be upgraded.

Massey


----------



## waltr

You'll need to buy a second throttle.

I have the Zephyr and added the UT2 (now UT4) as a walk around throttle. This system works fine powering 3 sound locos and 2 non-sound while running any two.

If I need to expand then it is easy to add a booster. Then there are all the other accessories to further expand the system like:
Auto-reversing module for track reverse loops, wyes and turn tables.
Protecting power districts
Transponding (a very advanced feature for me)
Computer interface for decoder programing etc
Stationary decoders for turn-outs and almost anything else (good use of computer control).

And there are makers of other equipment that can be used such as:
reversing modules
power district protection
turn-out motor controller (switch machine, solenoid or RC servo)
Powered frog control


In general, do start with a system that can be expanded and has full capability. This is very important if you are going to get sound equiped locos. The 'cheap' starter sets are not capable of programming and controlling all features of a sound decoder.

Do go through all the threads in these forums on starting out with DCC (use the search feature). Since this is a commonly asked question it has been answered and discussed many times.


----------



## Xnats

I have the zephyr extra and have no major complaints. Truthfully the only two reasons I bought was it, over the NEC, it allows read backs and it was not a handheld unit that my son would drop. On that note, lol, you can add 2 smooth dial controllers. I just use my kato dc packs. Granted you have no control of lights and other functions but it works on the cheap. 
Just make sure you take in all considerations, and get a system that meets your amperage needs. From what you stated here, it seems the zephyr extra is more then suitable for what you are looking to do. Just make sure you order the extra (DCS-51) and not the old (DCS-50)


----------



## Timb

I like the NCE Power cab as a starter set, this is what I purchased and have not regretted it. I too wanted something to start with then as my hobby grows so does my operating system. With the NCE starter set you could run approx 3-4 Locos with DCC and when you grow you could also add a booster to take you to a 5 amp which would operate many Locos. You do not to upgrade the handheld as it is comparable with the upgrade, it actually is the same handheld as in there Pro Cab except for the name. The price I payed was $170 tax in on boxing day but they are 200 anyway. It is fully expandable, you could throw your money into other things and as you grow....upgrade. I love the throttle, it is modern and nice to hold and you could add another throttle if you desire. 

This is IMHO and good luck with your selection. 

Tim


----------



## joed2323

Yes ive been stuck deciding on which one was best suited for me the nce power cab or the digitrax zephyr/xtra. Both seem to be what im after with a price im happy about paying.

What is the main difference between the two if there is one? Does one kit not come with something im going to need to run my trains? or do they both basically come ready to run?


----------



## manchesterjim

joed2323 said:


> Yes ive been stuck deciding on which one was best suited for me the nce power cab or the digitrax zephyr/xtra. Both seem to be what im after with a price im happy about paying.


joed.....if you have them in your area, you may want to contact a local Model RR club in your area. Its likely they are running one system or the other and you may be able to stop in and see how they run for that particular club.


----------



## Timb

Yess I agree with the local hobby store and if not then you could even YouTube them both they have pretty good walk thoughts on both these units. I can't speak for the digitrax unit as I don't own one. But I did try it out at my local hobby store before I bought my NCE and I chose the NCE because it is totally expandable (as im sure they both are)with a modern touch to it. You also have to take in to consideration where else would you be running your trains, because if you plan to run a a friends house or a certain club, what are they running, to make it easier for you to just plug in and go. For me, it's just me so I went with what I was comfortable holding in my hand and one with no restrictions so that's how I chose. It is a snap to set up, no more then 15 min and away you go. It has everything you need in the box to get you running trains. Really user friendly and easy to use. 

Again in my opinion. 

Chose what you like and what you will be comfortable with, it's all about you and what keeps you having fun.


----------



## joed2323

No clubs for me where i live. So i will be running in my basement. The power cab does seem nice. I will have to check out youtube.

I thought both digitrax and nce power cab were expandable?

Why is the power cab cheaper in price? Is digitrax like paying for the name like harley davidson or would i be getting more with the digitrax.


----------



## Massey

They are both expandable and if you upgrade either one to a more advanced DCC system both the PowerCab and the Zephyr become throttles. The main difference is the Powercab is hand held and the Zephyr is stationary. I can say that the Digitrax throttles and other accessories are all compatable with the Zephyr command station so you can expand to wireless and keep the zephyr around maybe for your yard controller.

Massey


----------



## NIMT

Both the Digitrax and NCE are fully expandable.
And price wise they are neck in neck.
When you compare them compare apples to apples.
The NCE Power cab is along the lines as the Digitrax Zephyr Extra.
And the NCE Pro cab is along the lines of the Digitrax Super chief.
I personally have all Digitrax. I like their technology lines of there thinking.
There are a lot of pieces of the DCC puzzle that Digitrax offer built around their system.
I like the smaller handheld controllers, they are lighter and just seam to work better for me.
When you talk about system add-ons most follow or are compatible with the Digitrax system.


----------



## cabledawg

NCE Power cab is only a 2 amp system whereas the Digitrax Zephyr is a 3 amp.


----------



## joed2323

does the nce starter set, does it allow you to hook up a dc throttle like the digitrax zephyr extra does?

because if it doesnt im sold on the digitrax, that would work awesome for a throttle for my son and i get the expensive one haha


----------



## NIMT

No NCE will not let you do that!
Caution: the powerpacks that came with the $25 tyco set will not work it must be a SMOOTH power supply, something like a MRC tech 2 3 4, or a few others.


----------



## Xnats

A few others known smooth dials that work.
I used 2 Atlas trainman controllers from their starter sets, they work just fine. Now I use the Kato simply because the brake feature works with them and they came with sets too.This is with the Zephyr.


----------



## joed2323

I think im sold on the digitrax then. Thats fine if i gota get something like a mrc tech 2. Unless a xtra nce power cab throttle is about the same price as a mrc tech 2 then i have issues.

I cant go wrong going with the digitrax ztra versus the nce power cab exta, its almost 40 dollars cheaper...

Keep in mind i dont have a club near me where they juat us this brand or that brand
Im getting to use it for my home setup.


----------



## Brakeman Jake

Just a side note...it is a good thing to have a good quality DC controller on hand even for DCC users.I have a Tech 4 that I keep for "breaking in" or test DC locos before I install a decoder.I also keep the original boards so that I can retrofit a loco to DC,should I suspect a faulty decoder.


----------



## joed2323

Im sold on the zephyr, reason being it allows me to plug in a dc controller for my son or second person.

Its also 30 bucks cheaper 

I do like the way the power cab looks and feels, seems newer.

question: how much would a dcc throttle set me back if i went with the power cab since it doesnt allow for dc controller hookup?

Im not sure if i should let not being able to hook up a dc controller to the power cab make my decision?? is this silly of me to think this way, or should i suck it up and buy a dcc throttle for power cab if i went with this.


----------



## NIMT

You can't add a throttle to a Power cab you have to upgrade to the Pro cab to be able to add other throttles, that is with the exception of adding a PC or Smart Phone based throttle.


----------



## joed2323

Ok i have a droid razr so how would that work. U just turned me off the pro cab. Damn


----------



## NIMT

Pro Cab is the bigger version of the two systems, Pro cab you can add throttles to. Power cab is just a smaller stand alone version.
With either version of the NCE and with the Digitrax Systems you add a PR3 computer interface to make operations with your smart phone or your computer possible.


----------



## manchesterjim

NIMT said:


> You can't add a throttle to a Power cab you have to upgrade to the Pro cab to be able to add other throttles, that is with the exception of adding a PC or Smart Phone based throttle.





joed2323 said:


> Ok i have a droid razr so how would that work. U just turned me off the pro cab. Damn





NIMT said:


> With either version of the NCE and with the Digitrax Systems you add a PR3 computer interface to make operations with your smart phone or your computer possible.


What should be added to this is that you need an interface program, like JMRI (its free). Then apps like "Engine Driver" will work.


----------



## joed2323

watching youtube videos of people hooking up the digitrax and the nce power cab.

Holy cow it seems like the nce power cab is a breeze to get running quick... If a person has basic knowledge in electronics it shouldnt be a problem.

I just watched a video of some little kid hooking it up out of the box and programing a loco and running it within like 10 mins maybe.

For the size of my layout and what i need to do, i was leaning towards the digitrax but the nce power cab just seems nicer, newer, easier to get going for newbies... am i wrong about my observation?


----------



## NIMT

Digitrax is easy enough to hook up just a few wires a a few settings and your off and running.
I hear all these people say how hard it is to use the digitrax throttle, I gave it to my then 8 year old and he was running trains in Min's too! 
So I don't think it's that hard to learn or run it. 99% of the throttles use is self explanatory!


----------



## tankist

indeed it is not hard to wire everything up. most of the complexity lies in configuring the system and decoders. which is also not a rocket science and can be done by your average human. 

as for second throttle for NCE, i never tried personaly, but per their documentation it possible (otherwise why would it have another connector on the faceplate?  ). either procab , utility throttle or another powercab (second jeck doesn't have the power to rail leads) can be used , but it needs to be set to adress 3. there is capacity for 2 devises on cab bus, smartbooster adds 2 more slots.

ADD
digitrax is a prooven system, but the person who designed the UI should look carefully at the calendar - its 2012, not 1982. and they missed the opportunity to redesign the extra. how long now till the next system redesign? i'm not interested in their unit until they have acceptably looking , comfortable to hold device. luckily that does not preclude from using their other components.


----------



## Brakeman Jake

This has been discussed many times so far.When reading opinions,NCE does get good comments,particularly when discussing the handhelds but when it gets compared to Digitrax as a complete system,somehow Digitrax wins it most of the time.


----------



## tankist

Jake, lol, it will be discussed many many times over. 
digitrax indeed has much wider selection of decoders and other DCC devises i.e. signaling, transponding and more that not offered by NCE. with that their starter system leaves a lot to desire and in my opinion looses to NCE starter system. jump port is indeed nice, but that's where the pro's end.


----------



## joed2323

tank- i totally agree about digitrax looking like it is from 1982. i guess they feel they have a superior product that doesnt need updating.

The size alone on the digitrax is big tho, compared to how the power cab is designed, it fits in your hand, is a walkaround, thats another plus for nce, 

I think a person could go back and fourth on the 2 brands as of what this one has and that one doesnt but in the end it all comes down to personal preference

The people who have nce im sure love it and the people who have digitrax love it also so it just goes to show


----------



## cabledawg

The Zephyr might be big and 80's ugly, but my 4-yr old can use it (she even knows which F-keys are for the lights/bells/horn) and I think that's what Digitrax had in mind with keeping to that design. The DT400's are more appropriate for the older "kids".


----------



## joed2323

dawg- yeah i have a very smart 4year old son and a 2year old daughter. 

My purchase of either 2 units will be this week hopefully tmrw, so my kids are in my mind as well for playing with either unit not just daddy.

So im not gonna base my decision just on my kids but for all of the damn family


----------



## NIMT

joed2323 said:


> The size alone on the digitrax is big tho, compared to how the power cab is designed, it fits in your hand, is a walkaround, thats another plus for nce


Wait a min... My Digitrax controller is 1/2 the size of NCE Power Cab, and the utility throttle is 1/4 the size.

If I'm not mistaken the power cab is not wireless without a significant up grade. So it's all a matter of how long your connector cord is!


----------



## Brakeman Jake

For your children,you might consider adding a UT4 throttle to a Digitrax system.It doesn't allow programming,so your kids can't accidentally disturb any settings,but has all the basics to operate trains,with both lights and sounds.
And if you decide this is a good option,you may want to buy a UT4R,a little more $$$ but will be ready if you should go wireless in the future.But then,the standard UT4 would still work,only tethered though.


----------



## tankist

Sean, lets not bring oranges when comparing apples, ok? the system in question is the entry level one, and one offered by digitrax is not one bit portable (without upgrades). NCE managed to kill both birds by integrating everything into single handheld - it is tethered-mobile and still cheap enough to manufacture to be in entry level price. 

when we go higher up to club level systems both manufacturers have comparable to a degree offerings. both offer budget utility throttles, normal throttles, wireless throttles, boosters with verity of power. yes digitrax offers bunch of neat devises not available from other manufacturers, but those can be perfectly used with any other system. 
and are they realy that much different size wise? (not that it matters really)


----------



## NIMT

Thanks Anton for proving my point, OK maybe not half as small but it is smaller.
NCE 2 Amps $199.00 list
Digitrax 3 Amps $225.00 list
That works out to:
NCE $99.5 per amp
Digitrax $75 per amp
All other options are similar! 
Does a starter NCE Power cab come wireless?
Or do you have to buy a Pro cab throttle to work your Power cab?
I think that NCE and Digitrax make some very good equipment and you really can't go wrong with either system!
EDIT: Oh yea now I get your point that the Zephyr Xtra is not at all portable, Agreed! Kind of a cube! Never played with one of those, I've always have had a DCS200 to work with.


----------



## tankist

are you suddenly jealous of the size? lool  :laugh: seriously, how is it that much of a difference to be important factor? power output is sufficient for home, , street prices differ from MSRP.


NIMT said:


> ...
> Does a starter NCE Power cab come wireless?
> Or do you have to buy a Pro cab throttle to work your Power cab?


power cab is the command station, it can not be wireless as it has to provide power to the rails (hence the "power" in powercap).
powercab is also the throttle so it is a complete self sufficient kit. to add more operators abviously extra throttles will have to be purchased. and these can be had in wireless form as well


----------



## joed2323

Brakeman Jake said:


> For your children,you might consider adding a UT4 throttle to a Digitrax system.It doesn't allow programming,so your kids can't accidentally disturb any settings,but has all the basics to operate trains,with both lights and sounds.
> And if you decide this is a good option,you may want to buy a UT4R,a little more $$$ but will be ready if you should go wireless in the future.But then,the standard UT4 would still work,only tethered though.



What is the ut4 and how much would that set me back? Is it plug and play?

I almost think yeah the power cab is tethered but it gives me/kids more flexibility with being able to move it around the layout.

But the digitrax. Command station is big and bulky with big knobs for the kids to control.


----------



## Brakeman Jake

UT stands for utility throttle and is specially designed for additional operators who want to operate trains but don't want/need to modify any preset parameters.They're small,easy to hold and understand.I personally find these very suitable for children or other people not too familiar with DCC operation.

You should visit Digitrax's and NCE's websites...you'll have all the info you may want.You'll be able to compare features and decide what's best for your particular needs,present and future.Don't worry about the suggested prices though,most items can be had for less at distributors.


----------



## cabledawg

joed2323 said:


> What is the ut4 and how much would that set me back? Is it plug and play?
> 
> I almost think yeah the power cab is tethered but it gives me/kids more flexibility with being able to move it around the layout.
> 
> But the digitrax. Command station is big and bulky with big knobs for the kids to control.


The UT4 can be operated wirelessly given the correct Loconet panel is used. You'll one of the panels to use the UT4; the cheapest being the UP5 that is just a generic tethered use panel. The next step up is the UR90 that will let you use the UT4 in IR (infrared) mode that is wireless. There is limited function, but this only has to do with changing the address. Essentially, once you have the loco you want to control, you unplug the UT4 and control away. WHen you are done or need to change addresses, you'll need to plug it back in to a panel. THe UT4D is radio equipped but has duplex operation, so you have full functions as if it wer plugged in.

The UT4 can be found for as cheap as $70 and the UP5 panel is around $15, so you are looking at about $85 extra to get an extra throttle that can be placed where ever you need it. But if you want wireless the UR90 panel is about $35-40 and the UT4R/D's are about $110 (pointless unless you get the matching panels). IF you get into the radio equipped panels, you're into the $100 range for each one depending on simplex (same as the IR) or duplex (allows full functions as if it were plugged in).

Here is the digitrax site for the UT4 and panels.

http://www.digitrax.com/WirelessRoadmap.php


----------



## joed2323

omg!!! im having i rough time deciding which one to buy
between the two starter sets... i didnt think it would be this tough, it shouldnt be...

there only like a 20 dollar difference... ughh


----------



## Brakeman Jake

OK...let's look at this considering your needs.Both starter systems will operate your layout,that's a fact.Now let's see what can be a decision setting for you.

First,the basic systems...the NCE Power Cab is a two amps. system while the Digitrax Zephyr Extra is a 3.5 amps. system(nearly double the power),so that you may need a booster much sooner if your layout grows.Installation is similar and both systems can be set up in thirty minutes or less.

One point that seems to stop you is the fact that with NCE,you have everything enclosed in a handheld thottle while Digitrax's command station(Zephyr) is stationary.On this point,NCE comes out the winner.

But,I believe that some time in a near future,you might enjoy operating with your son...could this be?If so,you will definitely need/want a second throttle for him wich you can have with both systems.Both makers have smaller utility throttles and prices are pretty close.So none of the two systems win here.My point here though,is that once you'll have a second throttle,the fact that the Zephyr is a stationary unit will not bother you half as much.


----------



## Rangerover

I started off with the cheapest of all known to mankind, Bachmann EZ Command bout 7 years ago. Now I've graduated to Digitrax Decoder Pro/JMRI program (nowhere near a biginners choice and wouldn't recommend it for a beginner) and will be running my layout from an old Dell 8200 desktop that still works. If I had to start over again Digitrax Zephyr would be my choice, but for children the Bachmann EZ Command cause we all know what kids, when left alone, will do to trains.


----------



## joed2323

What bothers me is i have the money in my hand but i cant come to terms on which one i should close the deal on, yeah i could have bought any one already but thats not me, for example it takes me for ever to pick out a pair of shoes  if the shoe fits wear it right!

Im not worried at all with my kids running my trains when daddy isnt in the basement, they know whos the boss 

Im not hung up on the controllers really either, i like both but in different ways.

Yes i do like the fact that the zephyr has more amps... but even if my layout grew to say 25x25, its not the size of the layout that matters its how many locos your runnning that draws the power, correct?

Yes its obvious i would get more amp for my money with the zephyr,

Yes a person could make a argument saying the zephyr could be a walkaround, but its not out of the box and would need extra funds to allow for a extra controller.


The biggest factors for me is with zephyr i get more juice.

The biggest factor for me with power cab is its basically a walkaround with a wire attached to it.


----------



## Brakeman Jake

Sometimes,having many options is worse than not having any and I fully understand your situation.Having to choose between two good options is even tougher.I guess time has come to take a few steps backwards and reconsider your real needs/desires.

You're right in the fact that the needed power is dictated more by the number of trains than the actual size of the layout,so both starter sets will get the job done.However,for a little price difference,a little more power (nearly double in this case) wouldn't hurt.

Now,a few questions...
First,do you really want your command station to be mobile?If so,NCE is your choice as the command station is handheld and the Zephyr isn't.If you're going to have a single control and are not planning on adding other throttles in the future,then this is important.

But then,if you're going to add throttle(s),wich I suspect,the game changes somewhat.The Zephyr allows you to connect up to two smooth DC controls (like MRC Tech 4's) to become extra throttles but these throttles will be stationary just as the Zephyr.And the DC controllers will cost you a few $$$ too.

This is why I suggest the UT4 throttle.It will not cost you much more than a DC controller and even the basic UT4 comes Infrared Ready meaning that you add a UR90(Infrared receiver for $35) and you are wireless.You will need a similar setup with NCE though,but can't use DC controllers.This is a reasonably priced way to be wireless if desired.

Infrared wireless works but is a "line of sight" communication system so the throttle has to be directed towards the receiver to work.Nothing in between.So you might want to go "radio" wich is a much better choice but more expensive.You'd then need a UT4R throttle and a UR91 radio receiver.A rough guess,this could set you back around $200 for both but remember,this is a fun option that you don't really need.

Speaking of options...the UT4's (any version) will not allow you to do any programming,this has to be done on the Zephyr.But since you seem to like being able to operate with a handheld,you could purchase a DT402 throttle(tethered and IR,radio or even Duplex) wich is a complete throttle that allows you every possible programming.This would also set you back and you don't really need it but...a fun option too.

As you can see,options aren't in short supply so you'll have to decide what you really need first,then what you believe you'll probably want in the future and how much you're ready to throw in.And as I've said earlier,both systems are pretty much similar in that regard.And buying the right thing from the start usually saves money on the long run.


----------



## joed2323

How much do the boosters run if i went with power cab and wanted to go bigger.

I dont forsee myself doing all that fancy stuff for awhile.

If anything i will want a second controller so i can have 2 ppl running trains.


----------



## joed2323

What would be my cheapest path with the zephyr and power cab having the ability to run trains with 2 ppl?

Go with the zephyr extra and get either a dc controller for the second person. But i dont think my son or whoever would have very much f
un not being able to play with all the sound functions with a dc controller. Unless im wrong and they make dc controllers with functions.

If thats the case i would have to go with a digitrax or nce throttle.

Are digitrax and nce throttles pretty much same price or is one cheaper then the other.

Ive noticed each company makes a bunch of diff throttles.

The second controller/throttle doesnt have to be fancy, just as long as whoever can play with all the sound features


----------



## joed2323

I could buy the procab throttle for myself then give the second person the power cab throttle!

Thats not a bad idea really cuz then id have wireless with the procab and the power cab would be teathered both portable...

But the above would probably be more money then the other ideas i suggested previous?

But then a person could make argument saying just get the digitrax let the second person run the command station and myself could run a wireless throttle from digitrax..


----------



## Brakeman Jake

OK...let's go for a "short and sweet" answer.....

First,you need a Zephyr Extra ($225)...this alone will run one train,allow programming decoders,etc...everything you need to operate basically.

Then,you say you'd like a handheld...the basic UT4($80) will be your handheld that allows you to only run one train in tethered mode,so you can have two trains now.
Then,the basic UT4 comes "Infrared ready" so that if you add a UR90 receiver($46) to the Zephyr and a 9V battery to the UT4,you can run wireless.This is "line of sight" but still,it works.

So,for $350,you can have the command station and one extra throttle that can operate in either tethered or IR wireless mode.

Then you could go for the more reliable wireless mode...radio.This would call for a UT4R for$130 and a UR91($150).No "line of sight" to worry about,more pleasant to operate.But you don't really need this,it's a fun option.

This is pretty much what you're asking for.Sorry,I don't know the NCE system to tell you much about it.And take into account that the prices are Digitrax's suggested prices,if you shop around,you'll find much better prices.


----------



## NIMT

Joe, 
Steep back and take a deep breath before you pass out! It's not like your buying a life changing piece of equipment, It's a DCC controller. Making the wrong choice will only get a few of us laughing at you (not really) and life will go on!


----------



## tankist

lol, been exactly there. to summarize the dilema in one sentence: zephyr is more powerfull, NCE is ergonomic and comfortable. weighting everything i went with nce as power can be added, but nothing will fix the looks (zephyr is just to clunky for me) . and as Sean says its not big deal either way, both work. if you later don't like it you can sell it to recover some funds.


----------



## joed2323

you guys are a riot.. u get me laughing. 

Lots of good info ive learned these few weeks just from this forum alone and from a few select good people who have the patience and take the time to answer all my not so bright questions. thanks guys for guiding me in the right direction so far 

this is one of the better if not best model train forums online and im glad to be a part of this forum 

tankist- i think alot like you do on alot of diff things, i feel the same way with nce, 

It all boils down to what i want to do now with my train layout, i can always upgrade later like alot of you have done.

Yes im not buying a house, ive done that already, so quit making a big deal about this right!?

Im leaning towards the power cab as we speak, but another good searching around on youtube and reading different things tonight should help me make my decision.. its better right haha


----------



## joed2323

Your right maybe i dont know all the bells and whistles to dcc.

Some say to stay away from starter sets. really im trying just to get my trains running, i would like 2 throttles, but i dont think they sell kits with 2 throttles??

Does going with something with more amps help me incase hey, down the road i found out more about what i can add to my system, and going power cab route i would max it out in a HURRY?

Cost is a issue for me, because im starting from scratch in ho. its not like i have a collection of trains.. i recently spent 400 dollars on track, and im trying to get locos/ cars/ structures kind of at once, with a system to run my trains.

Im trying to keep cost down so my old lady doesnt turn around and say wtf, look at how much money your spending... bla bla bla... 

So yes i cant go out and buy a 4-600 dollar system and justify to my old lady yea im buying these 2 200 dollar dcc locos, all these cars, plus all these structures and so on and so on.

Im sure ive explained enuf with the issue of spending lots of cash up front.

Yes i dont think i can get what i want with spending less that 1500 to get me setup, but down the road when things cool down, then i can justify spending more money upgrading my system. so upgrade capabilities is a must with digitrax and nce.

again thanks guys


----------



## Brakeman Jake

Wethwer you buy a Digitrax or NCE set is your choice and either way you'll have a good set.What the guys here,including myself,have done yet is to try to steer you towards a good set.Nobody here has recommended sets like Bachmann's,Atlas's,MRC's and a few others.Guess what!They're all cheaper than Digitrax and NCE and they'll all operate trains but all miss many functions and are hardly upgradable if at all.

However,you don't have to buy everything right away.You can start with the basic system and add the extra throttle(s) later.It will not satisfy you totally right from the start,I understand,but it will allow you to operate trains while the smoke clears.It will also allow you to have a better idea of what your real needs are and select your future purchases accordingly.For now,you need a basic system to start and either recommended will allow you to.The final choice is your call........


----------



## joed2323

thanks jake uve been real helpful


----------



## Kilian

So what did you get?


----------



## joed2323

Went with the nce power cab.

I must say that its awesome!

I only hooked up a 6 foot test track and me and my 4 year old son had alot of fun running my sd70m2 back and fourth.
My son thought blowing the air horn was the coolest thing ever. Seeing his face light up with joy made the 164 dollars so worth the purchase of the power cab.

I cannot wait to get my layout running so we can go to town with this baby!

Btw- i had it running in under 10 mins from opening the box, if anybody is thinking of getting one then dont hesitate to buy it.


----------



## Kilian

Nice to hear. I got it too and looking forward to playing with it! Did you get a booster?


----------



## joed2323

No need for me to get a booster yet.

I dont have alot of locos yet. So the need for more amps isnt needed for my situation.
thats one of the reasons i went with the power cab since it has everything i need and its movable to walk around the layout a bit. 
It will be great to move around with my power cab versus being stuck in one location with a different brand unit, for example digitrax, but digitrax was my second option.

When the time comes down the road for a booster to run more then 2 maybe 3 locos then yes i will buy a booster, but for now im happy with my power cab

Alot of people on here say oh well the power cab is only 2 amps, most of these people have 10 + locos that need a bigger system to run trains. But for me i basically started fresh
3 months ago, so i havent acquired that many LoCos


----------



## sstlaure

joed2323 said:


> No need for me to get a booster yet.
> 
> I dont have alot of locos yet. So the need for more amps isnt needed for my situation.
> thats one of the reasons i went with the power cab since it has everything i need and its movable to walk around the layout a bit.
> It will be great to move around with my power cab versus being stuck in one location with a different brand unit, for example digitrax, but digitrax was my second option.
> 
> When the time comes down the road for a booster to run more then 2 maybe 3 locos then yes i will buy a booster, but for now im happy with my power cab
> 
> Alot of people on here say oh well the power cab is only 2 amps, most of these people have 10 + locos that need a bigger system to run trains. But for me i basically started fresh
> 3 months ago, so i havent acquired that many LoCos


And if you do end up needing to expand, you can just pick up a Procab and use your powercab as a 2nd throttle. That's what I'm doing with my layout (when I ever get around to hooking up my DCC system that is.)


----------



## DieselJack

I've just finished reading this whole thread. Very interesting and timely for my purposes. Like Joed2323 I recently purchased an NCE starter set. I am pleased with the NCE "paddle". Very ergonomically designed vs the Digitrax cabs. My purchase was based on the recommendation of a hobby shop when I asked what was a good starter set. I've been researching DCC and have a question for the members of this esteemed group. As I plan to expand into the realm of large layouts, I like what I see from Digitrax. I would like to know if the power supplies and power boosters from Digitrax are interoperable with the NCE Power Cab unit? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Brakeman Jake

Power supply...yes...boosters...no that I know of.Boosters are linked to the command station through the "Loconet" system wich is a proprietary system.Neither boosters or throttles are interchangeable.NCE have boosters for their system though.


----------



## joed2323

Why would you want to do that? Just get a nce booster if you have a power cab


----------



## DieselJack

I guess I'm looking at things to determine the level of product interoperability. 

I've looked at the Digitrax boosters and there is a where the command function can be disabled and a model which is a booster only. It would seem then that as a booster the LOCONet connections (RJ12) become pass thru, which would imply that the NCE Power cab could be used in conjunction with Digitrax boosters. 

I agree that the easiest approach is to use an NCE booster. I would feel more comfortable if I am not locked into one manufacturer's products.


----------



## DieselJack

A compatibility guide such as the one found on the CVP products EasyDCC web page is really helpful. The compatibility guide can be found here: 

http://cvpusa.com/easydcc_xref_guide.php


----------

